# Here's Why The Augvape iNtake RTA Is Worth Every Penny! (Review)



## daniel craig (13/8/18)

Augvape has built a name for themselves in the vaping market with popular releases like the Druga RDA and their series of RTA’s like the Merlin Mini. Today I will be reviewing Augvape’s latest RTA called the iNtake RTA which is a collaboration between the very popular YouTube reviewer, Mike Vape’s and Augvape. The two have collaborated to design a rather unique single coil leakproof RTA which is capable of transferring the top airflow directly beneath the coils to give the user a ‘bottom’ airflow RTA flavor with the advantage of being leakproof. 




*In the box you get:*

1 x iNtake RTA
1 x Glass tube (2.5ml)
Screwdriver
510 adapter
Accessory bag
*iNtake RTA Specs:*

Leakproof
Top to bottom airflow directed beneath the coil
Single coil RTA
4.2ml or 2.5ml capacity
24mm Diameter
Easy to use




*Design:*
Out of the box, the iNtake RTA looks to be a big and bulky single coil RTA with its bubble glass pre-installed. Do note that you can get this RTA to look slimmer/smaller if you switch out the bubble glass to the spare glass included in the box however, this will decrease your juice capacity from 4.2ml down to 2.5ml. The iNtake RTA is a 24mm Single coil RTA which has an aesthetically pleasing design to it. I have the Stainless-Steel option, but you can find this RTA available in 4 different color options which include: Stainless Steel, Black, Gun Metal and Blue. If I’m not mistaken, more colors are being added on which you should be seeing soon.




Starting from the tip, you have a comfortable, although short Resin 810 drip tip. You do get a taller Delrin drip tip in the spares bag if you prefer a taller drip tip. Below the drip tip you have the top fill cap with knurling on it so that it’s easier to open it. The top fill ports are decent sized, and you should be able to refill this RTA with no mess at all.

Below the top fill cap, you will notice the top airflow ring which has knurling on it as well to make it easy to adjust your airflow. The airflow ring can be adjusted smoothly and has the perfect tolerances, so you won’t be finding yourself struggling to open or close the airflow with this RTA. You can definitely tell that Mike Vape’s has paid a lot of attention to detail when designing this RTA. 




Going on to the glass section, you have a bubble glass which is 27mm at its widest point. This does make the RTA wider, but you do get the advantage of increased capacity. Some people may prefer a straight glass for reasons such as, if the device falls and you have a bubble glass on, the glass will take damage. It’s nice that Augvape includes the straight glass tube as well for this RTA. On the barrel, you have ‘iNtake’ engraved on it.




Overall, I would say the external design of this RTA is done really well and the RTA does look appealing. What I really like is the attention to detail when it comes to making things easier. The use of knurling on the top fill cap as well as the airflow control ring was such a nice touch and including a straight glass tube as well in something I liked.




*Build Deck and Airflow:*
The iNtake RTA has a 2-post build deck which some of you may have seen before. It’s a very simple build deck to work on but there is one con. You need to think how you would like to place your coil before building it so that your leads are facing the right way. This isn’t a major con, but it should be noted. To combat this ‘con’, I think Augvape should’ve done something similar to what Wotofo did on their SMM RTA so that you could place your coils how ever you liked without worrying about which direction your leads are facing. The iNtake makes use of Philips head screws which I had no issues with.

On the build deck, you will notice 2 pipes which are for the airflow. How the airflow system works with this RTA is a bit different from other top airflow/leakproof RTA’s. Air enters from the top, travels down the 2 pipes which you see on the build deck and finally escapes from below the coil giving you the bottom airflow experience. I stand to be corrected but I think the iNtake RTA is the 2nd RTA to feature such an airflow system. The first RTA that had top to bottom airflow was the Uwell D2, but their method was nowhere as good as Augvape’s method. The airflow on this RTA is really smooth as well with very little noise.

*Wicking:*
Wicking this RTA, like most RTA’s, is probably the only thing that one may find a bit difficult. It is by no means difficult. You just need to make sure to cut the ends/tails short so that it just dips into the wicking ports. If you use pack the wicking ports with cotton, you may experience wicking issues at higher wattages. If you use too less cotton, you will experience spit back since the atomizer will flood. If you need a better idea of how to wick this RTA correctly, check out Mike Vape’s video. I have been using his method and its been working perfectly for me. I can easy do 50+ watts with no sign of inefficient wicking or hearing that sizzling/burning sound after you take a drag.




*Comparison to the Engine Nano Single Coil RTA*

I have tried the OBS Engine Nano which is a single coil leakproof RTA. I have used the iNtake RTA and the OBS Engine Nano side by side, so I figured I should write down my thoughts on these 2.

For those of you who don’t know, back when OBS launched the Engine line of RTA’s, it hit the market big time and Mike Vape’s himself rated the Engine as his favorite RTA.

*Capacity:*

The OBS Engine Nano had a 5.3ml juice capacity whereas the iNtake has a 4.2ml capacity. For a single coil RTA, I think 4.2ml is a pretty good amount of juice. On the iNtake you do get the option of switching the bubble glass to the straight tube but that would decrease your capacity to 2.5ml.

*Airflow:*

The OBS Engine Nano features a top airflow design and works as follows: Air enters through the top, travels through the chimney and hits the coil on its side.

The iNtake RTA has a Top to Bottom Airflow design and it works as follows: Air enters from the top, travels down the 2 pipes which you see on the build deck and finally escapes from below the coil giving you the bottom airflow experience.

Speaking of airflow, the OBS Engine has a lot more airflow than the iNtake RTA. I would say that both have a good amount of airflow (more than I use). I don’t think you’ll find a problem with either of them having too less airflow unless you like your direct lung hits to be very airy in which case, the Engine Nano will be your friend.

*Building:*

The OBS Engine Nano had a stepped 2 post design and the idea behind the ‘stepped’ post holes was so that your leads could slide in without bending. This was a really good idea and it worked really well. The iNtake RTA features a 2-post build deck as well which some of you may already be familiar with. Overall, I would say both RTA’s require no experience to build. The decks are extremely simple to build on. The iNtake can however take bigger builds than the Engine Nano so if you like using exotic coils, the iNtake will allow you to install it with ease.

*Wicking:*

Wicking the iNtake RTA is a simple task, but it would take you a few attempts to nail the wicking. I would suggest watching Mike Vape’s video to see how to wick this RTA properly. Using his method, the RTA wicks perfectly even at high wattages. I find the Engine Nano less forgiving when it comes to wicking. The Engine Nano does require much more attention when it comes to wicking it especially if you are planning on vaping at high wattages. I have been using the Engine Nano since it early 2017 so wicking it now wasn’t difficult but personally, I found it much easier to wick the iNtake RTA.

_Since these RTA’s are top airflow, you won’t get leaking, but you do get dry hits, gurgling or spit back due to incorrect wicking. The only fix to these issues is re-wicking. 

For spit back and gurgling: 
Spit back is mostly caused because over saturated coils. To fix this, use more cotton (thicker piece) and try to cover the wicking ports a bit more. Fixing this issue requires trial and error to find a method that works best for you. 

For Dry hits:
Dry hits occur due to you using to high wattage or wicking incorrectly (Too much cotton). Most of the time it’s using too much cotton that causes this issue. To fix this, simply use less cotton through the coil (if it is too tight through the coil) and cut the ends of the wick more so that it just sits and covers the wicking ports._

*Flavor and performance:*

To really test the flavor these RTA’s produced and how they compare, I used the exact same build in both and the exact same juice. The build I had in both was a 7 wrap, 22g Flat wire build with a 3mm inner diameter.

I have to say the iNtake RTA gave me much better flavor compared to the Engine Nano! At first, I though maybe I did something wrong in the Engine Nano because the difference in flavor was significant (Much more significant than the Zeus Dual vs Engine Dual). I then opened the Engine Nano, and everything seemed fine, but I dry fired and re-wicked it anyways just in case. After doing all of this, the iNtake still had much better flavor. I tried again this time with a different juice and still the iNtake outperformed the Engine Nano. Like test I did before with the Zeus Dual, I gave both RTA’s to 3 different people to try and asked them to pick out which RTA gave them better flavor and their response were as follows:

1. iNtake RTA – “The Flavor seemed to be more potent”

2. iNtake RTA – “The vape felt bolder and much more flavorful”

3. iNtake RTA – “You can’t even compare the 2”

If you have seen my review on the Zeus Dual vs Engine Dual, you would know that not all 3 people agreed on 1 RTA whereas with these 2 RTA’s, all 3 people including myself felt that the iNtake RTA beats the Engine Nano.

There’s no doubt that Augvape and Mike Vape’s have done an incredible job with this RTA. The airflow system in place is genius and the build quality is really good. Every component seems to have knurling on it so adjusting your airflow, removing the build deck or even refilling is a breeze. Adding a straight glass as a spare as well as a taller Delrin 810 drip tip was a nice touch.





*In short*:

The iNtake RTA performs excellent in flavor and is the best single coil leakproof RTA. I would say that the flavor this RTA produce can be compared to that of a Dual coil RTA. Comparing it to the Engine Nano, the difference in flavor was very noticeable. If you are in the market for a single coil RTA, the iNtake RTA is an excellent choice and I can safely say that you will not be disappointed by this RTA.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Raindance (13/8/18)

Nice review @daniel craig, thanks. We could do with some more reviews like this on regular gear.

As an Engine fan it is not nice to hear it has been dethroned but innovation is continuous so it was bound to happen. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## daniel craig (13/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Nice review @daniel craig, thanks. We could do with some more reviews like this on regular gear.
> 
> As an Engine fan it is not nice to hear it has been dethroned but innovation is continuous so it was bound to happen.
> 
> Regards


I was quite impressed of how the Engine Dual stacked up to the Zeus Dual. Between those 2, the engine dual still held its place and to be honest, the difference in flavor wasn't huge when using the exact same build and wattage. The only reason why the Zeus Dual was capable of producing more flavor was because it can handle bigger builds than the Engine Dual and therefore if I used a bigger build in the Zeus Dual then the difference in flavor would be big.

When I did the comparison of the Engine Nano and the iNtake, the difference in flavor using the same build and wattage is very noticeable. I love the iNtake RTA and I'm still using it. The only upper hand the Engine Nano has is that it has a ton of airflow. Much more airflow than the iNtake but personally, on both RTA's I tend to close it off a bit. Maybe if you like very airy draws then the Engine Nano would be more suited to you but other than that, the iNtake is an all round better RTA. Building on both RTA's isn't difficult but I found wicking the iNtake was easier than wicking the Engine Nano. I have the Engine for a very long time so for me it's muscle memory when it comes to wicking but I remember when I first had it, it did take me quite a few attempts to nail the wicking. On the iNtake the wicking isn't too difficult.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (13/8/18)

Great review and it's nice to see excellent photography too! Really enjoying the Intake, My Zeus single is now just sitting there...Thanks for the review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (14/8/18)

Great review, can you show pics of the wicking. I nailed it he first time thereafter I get dry hits on high wattages.

Supper nice looking tank but abit to restrictive for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/8/18)

Excellent review and writeup @daniel craig !
Thank you


Loved the photos too!

this sounds like an amazing rta

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (14/8/18)

No... you have now created FOMO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (14/8/18)

Awesome to read! Nicely done @daniel craig !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (14/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> Great review and it's nice to see excellent photography too! Really enjoying the Intake, My Zeus single is now just sitting there...Thanks for the review.


Better than the Zeus you say?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (14/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> Great review and it's nice to see excellent photography too! Really enjoying the Intake, My Zeus single is now just sitting there...Thanks for the review.


I love this RTA. Currently the best single coil RTA I have on me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/8/18)

Rafique said:


> Great review, can you show pics of the wicking. I nailed it he first time thereafter I get dry hits on high wattages.
> 
> Supper nice looking tank but abit to restrictive for me


I will upload some pics in the evening. To get the most amount of airflow, don't place your coils too low to the airflow. The build I use in this RTA is always 3mm and nothing bigger.

As for wicking, if you take a long pull/drag and you hear a sizzling noise or it starts to taste 'dry' then that means you have too much cotton. I just let the tails dip into those wicking ports.

I did try and see how forgiving this tank is when it comes to wicking and I've noticed it isn't very forgiving at all. Therefore if you fill those ports, you're gonna be getting that 'sizzling' sound and with long draws it does start tasting dry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (14/8/18)

I fully agree with the other intake owners, This is _THE _Best Single Coil RTA currently in my arsenal. And I also doubt that there will be a quick dethroning of this one without paying HE prices. I have been using this RTA exclusively since I got it
Best Bang for buck Single Coil RTA Ive ever used. Looks Sexy, Awesome Flavor (really!) and also Leak Proof! WIn Win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (14/8/18)

Silver said:


> Excellent review and writeup @daniel craig !
> Thank you
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's definitely a great RTA. As a 'first' RTA, this is an excellent choice. The only thing one really has to master is the wicking.

The top to bottom airflow system has been executed perfectly in this RTA. A while back Uwell tried something similar on their RTA and it failed. I think theirs had a double wall/chimney in place to have this airflow system to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/8/18)

Thanks @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/18)

Love my Intake and Zeus. Both great RTA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/8/18)

Have to agree both the iNtake and Zeus are great RTA's. I find it difficult to choose which one to use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

Got to try this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/8/18)

Beautifully written @daniel craig, I have a Zeus dual I am tempted to buy a new intake afterall reading it review

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (14/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Beautifully written @daniel craig, I have a Zeus dual I am tempted to buy a new intake afterall reading it review


The iNtake is an excellent addition to your collection if you want a single coil RTA. You definitely won't be disappointed with its performance at all. Even though its a single coil RTA, it is still capable of standing up to dual coil RTAs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Have to agree both the iNtake and Zeus are great RTA's. I find it difficult to choose which one to use.


I keep the Zeus Dual for bakery/dessert types of flavors and the iNtake for fruits, menthols. I feel that desserts really benefit from high wattages and dual coils. Both these RTAs are excellent in performance. I'm really enjoying using these RTA's on a daily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (14/8/18)

skola said:


> Better than the Zeus you say?


I think so yes. Wicking is easier on the Zeus IMHO but I enjoy the Intake more overall, get better flavour. I get a little spit back every now and then but I'm playing around a bit. The Intake is also much easier to assemble and coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack Klinesman (14/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Augvape has built a name for themselves in the vaping market with popular releases like the Druga RDA and their series of RTA’s like the Merlin Mini. Today I will be reviewing Augvape’s latest RTA called the iNtake RTA which is a collaboration between the very popular YouTube reviewer, Mike Vape’s and Augvape. The two have collaborated to design a rather unique single coil leakproof RTA which is capable of transferring the top airflow directly beneath the coils to give the user a ‘bottom’ airflow RTA flavor with the advantage of being leakproof.
> 
> View attachment 141759
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Klinesman (14/8/18)

I have two of them....This thing is absolutely leak proof. It does run a bit dry when chain vaping it but it is very very well made. It's a little tricky to wick but by no means difficult. A trick that works is to lift the cotton and thin it from the underneath, watch Mike Vapes do it, great RTA. When you get it right once it's easy after that. Excellent review thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

@daniel craig brilliant review and more awesome in comparison with something in its league.looking forward to the next one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (15/8/18)

Jack Klinesman said:


> I have two of them....This thing is absolutely leak proof. It does run a bit dry when chain vaping it but it is very very well made. It's a little tricky to wick but by no means difficult. A trick that works is to lift the cotton and thin it from the underneath, watch Mike Vapes do it, great RTA. When you get it right once it's easy after that. Excellent review thanks.


Ditto! I find that even if I wick it too tight, I just close the airflow off a bit to get it to wick quicker/better until I can re wick again. I find Mike Vapes wicking works perfect for this.
I thin out the ends a little and re-trim, then place the wicks so that you can _barely _see the wick tails, this works best for me, be careful though if you thin it out too much then you can get some spitting from over saturation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brommer (20/8/18)

The Intake really is a flavor monster! ...if you wick it right. #bababeertjiesepap not too much and not too little cotton and the fluffy tails just drop into the juice pockets, no peeking below the deck

I do find sometimes that the tank creates an airlock. I then just unfasten the top cap and see the bubbles coming up from the wick. After that it is fine again.
Anybody else had/have this issue?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (20/8/18)

Brommer said:


> The Intake really is a flavor monster! ...if you wick it right. #bababeertjiesepap not too much and not too little cotton and the fluffy tails just drop into the juice pockets, no peeking below the deck
> 
> I do find sometimes that the tank creates an airlock. I then just unfasten the top cap and see the bubbles coming up from the wick. After that it is fine again.
> Anybody else had/have this issue?


Agree with the airlock, started getting that recently. it's a bit annoying having to open the top cap to alleviate it. On a fresh wick it vapes beautifully.
I must experiment a bit more with it, different build/s and cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/8/18)

@Pixstar @Brommer do you get airlock even with little cotton? I haven't experienced an air lock as yet (thank the lord) I hate Air lock! When I was testing it before writing my review, I was using it at around 45w and I chain vaped 1 tank. I was doing hit after hit with 0mg and it wicked fast without getting dry. I guess it could've been the fresh wick?

For airlock I find the only thing that works is using less cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (20/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Pixstar @Brommer do you get airlock even with little cotton? I haven't experienced an air lock as yet (thank the lord) I hate Air lock! When I was testing it before writing my review, I was using it at around 45w and I chain vaped 1 tank. I was doing hit after hit with 0mg and it wicked fast without getting dry. I guess it could've been the fresh wick?
> 
> For airlock I find the only thing that works is using less cotton.


Yeah with less cotton. Any less and I encounter spit back. By lifting the coil up a bit it also prevents spit back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah with less cotton. Any less and I encounter spit back. By lifting the coil up a bit it also prevents spit back.


Air lock is really difficult to fix. I remember my Serpent mini used to have airlock issues and nothing ever worked. It's either I use it like a straw due to the spit back or I keep opening and closing the top fill. These issues seem to only affect some people because I've tried finding information on airlock but it isn't very common. I would guess that altitude is what causes airlock problems and therefore, it's difficult to fix the issue.

I generally try the basic things like changing my build all together, rewicking with minimal cotton and like you said, repositioning the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Brommer (21/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Pixstar @Brommer do you get airlock even with little cotton? I haven't experienced an air lock as yet (thank the lord) I hate Air lock! When I was testing it before writing my review, I was using it at around 45w and I chain vaped 1 tank. I was doing hit after hit with 0mg and it wicked fast without getting dry. I guess it could've been the fresh wick?
> 
> For airlock I find the only thing that works is using less cotton.



For me it is not every time. I am still experimenting with the wick, redoing it every day to see what the trick is.
Using less cotton, fluff more, fluff less, adjusting length, etc.

My suspicion is that the wick in the juice pockets swell to such an extent that it forms a seal. Ie the wick strands aren’t vertical enough when placed since the “suggested” wicking method is to dam the juice pockets. (its a theory).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (21/8/18)

Brommer said:


> The Intake really is a flavor monster! ...if you wick it right. #bababeertjiesepap not too much and not too little cotton and the fluffy tails just drop into the juice pockets, no peeking below the deck
> 
> I do find sometimes that the tank creates an airlock. I then just unfasten the top cap and see the bubbles coming up from the wick. After that it is fine again.
> Anybody else had/have this issue?


I fully agree with you, Its awesome!!

I do only get a slight airlock when I vape it completely dry and then fill the tank again, the next few puffs is on airlock, but I normally just take a few puffs without firing the mod and while the airflow is closed, to force the saturation on the wick.

But if you get it just right (Like you mentioned, Not too much, not too little) then its a beast of note!!

Ps This is still a dream to get to wick right compared to my Manta or SMM

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JohnG (22/8/18)

Excellent review @daniel craig This RTA is on my list to buy


----------



## Wimmas (26/8/18)

Got myself an Augvape Intake at vapecon today and I must say it was totally worth it.

I have tried numerous RTA's and none could beat the flavour of my beloved Ammit 25mm single coil. After reading many positive reviews on the Augvape Intake I pulled the trigger, with some hesitance I must say as I lost faith in all top airflow tanks. 

Amongst the tanks I have owned and tried is the Zeus single and dual, EHPRO Bachelor X, Kylin Mini and Vandy Vape Kensei. The Intake beats them all.

Luckily I wicked it perfect 1st time round. One thing about this tank which stands out is it is a very restricted DL hit. On the plus side this gives a lot of flavour and leaves you feeling satisfied as it's a dense, amplified vape if that makes sense.

Would highly recommend this tank. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/8/18)

Wimmas said:


> Got myself an Augvape Intake at vapecon today and I must say it was totally worth it.
> 
> I have tried numerous RTA's and none could beat the flavour of my beloved Ammit 25mm single coil. After reading many positive reviews on the Augvape Intake I pulled the trigger, with some hesitance I must say as I lost faith in all top airflow tanks.
> 
> ...


Just memorize that wicking you did. When wicked right this RTA is pretty hard to beat. Still using mine daily

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faheem777 (26/8/18)

I also picked up one of these at Vapecon. I pretty much gave up on RTA’s for the past year and only used drippers. Thought I’d give the Intake a try being an innovative top airflow RTA and boy am I impressed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (28/8/18)

@daniel craig I recently started getting ALOT of spit back ONLY when I refill the tank. Any idea why?


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

SUMBITCH! Now I need an Intake .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/8/18)

Faheem777 said:


> @daniel craig I recently started getting ALOT of spit back ONLY when I refill the tank. Any idea why?


Before making the assumption that you have used too less cotton, just check if you have covered the space by the wicking holes/port. Sometimes even if you use the right amount of cotton but leave gaps, liquid will flow. Even if it's a small gap, when you refill the RTA, the vacuum created will be broken which allows liquid to flow more freely and therefore causing flooding.

When you refill and then close the top fill, it compresses and pushes the liquid down so even a small gap will be enough of space to cause flooding to occur.

If there are no visible gaps then it could be that you have thinned out the cotton too much. If the cotton seems dense and not thinned out too much, then it means that you have used too less cotton.

First thing to check would be:
1. I've never experienced this before but back when I used to experience this issue with the Serpent Mini's, closing off the airflow before refilling did the trick. I would say give this a try. It works by not breaking the vacuum as much.
2. Check for any gaps at the wicking ports and cover them.
3. Check if the cotton is thinned out too much. A too thin piece of cotton will absorb more juice than it can hold which will then lead to flodding. Even though it works fine and only causes spit back after refilling. This is because when you close the top fill, juice is pushed down.
4. Too less cotton was used. It's not so easy to tell from pictures because my wicking looks more or less identical to yours so I don't want to say with 100% certainty that it's too less cotton but if 1, 2 and 3 don't work, then it's likely this. Just use a touch more cotton. I can see that you have a good build in there so if you use too much cotton, it won't be so enjoyable.​


----------



## Schnappie (28/8/18)

Daniel said:


> SUMBITCH! Now I need an Intake .....


Grabbed one at the Vapeking stand on Saturday for R400, money very well spent imho, much easier to work with than Zeus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (28/8/18)

Schnappie said:


> Grabbed one at the Vapeking stand on Saturday for R400, money very well spent imho, much easier to work with than Zeus.



Your not helping ...... lol


----------



## Faheem777 (28/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Before making the assumption that you have used too less cotton, just check if you have covered the space by the wicking holes/port. Sometimes even if you use the right amount of cotton but leave gaps, liquid will flow. Even if it's a small gap, when you refill the RTA, the vacuum created will be broken which allows liquid to flow more freely and therefore causing flooding.
> 
> When you refill and then close the top fill, it compresses and pushes the liquid down so even a small gap will be enough of space to cause flooding to occur.
> 
> ...



Thanks @daniel craig for the detailed posts, much appreciated. Will give the suggestions a go tonight.


----------



## Bulldog (28/8/18)

I also find when filling, using the witches hat bottles, I get some juice going down the centre if not careful. This causes me spitback on the first puff or 3.


----------



## Brommer (28/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> I also find when filling, using the witches hat bottles, I get some juice going down the centre if not careful. This causes me spitback on the first puff or 3.



Yup, for that reason I always do a "reverse toot", ie blow into the atty, after doing a refill. Sorts any burning surprises out normally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

